# The Greatest Beer Of All Time!



## Andrew Coleman (30/11/09)

now that i've got everyones attention (i would hope, hehe) although there is countless syles of beer and everyone has a different opinion etc. I would like to know peoples thoughts on what they think the best beer in the world is, weather it be a local microbrewery, homebrewer, yourself or a big name beer etc. I love trying all the different beers I can get my hands on and trying to brew beers that give me those warm fuzzy and often slightly bloated feelings inside, As with many other obsessive homebrewers I would like to carefully craft (when I have the equiptment for AG, which will be soon) absolute liquid gold, beer that has an absolutely complex magic about it that is worthy of the gods! The perfect beer is what I strive to one day create, by gathering together everything that makes certain beers stand out obove the rest together and balancing them, also a possible hint of an adjunct thinking outside the beer(box) to round it u! Such a beer would have to be perfected over years but it's a greatthought hey!


----------



## Peteoz77 (30/11/09)

LCPA


----------



## manticle (30/11/09)

There is no perfect beer. The diversity of beer is what makes it perfect and I'd hate to think of a smoked, soured, aged, dubbel weizen style clean drinking pilsner with loads of late american hop additions.

However favourites include most trappist dubbels (particularly chimay and westmalle), some tripels (particularly chimay and westmalle), English ales on the darker side (old speckled hen, Black Sheep ale), malty eastern european pilsners (Zyviec) and a good stout (Hobgoblin).


----------



## bkmad (30/11/09)

I can't say I've tasted enough of the world's beers, but my favourite so far is St Bernardus Abt 12. Fruity, spicy, malty and very smooth. http://www.sintbernardus.be/en/beers.html


----------



## Muggus (30/11/09)

I believe it's this beer.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/09)

Best beer in the world .......................


I know it won't have any fruit in it.




Or be a lambic.




> Muggus : I believe it's this beer.



I'd back you to make better beer than that crap !

In fact I know you would make better beer than that stuff !

How can a beer score THAT low? 

Best laugh for a long time .. thanks Muggus !



The best beer is always the next beer. Never forget it !


----------



## PostModern (30/11/09)

Big fan of all of Unibroue's beers.


----------



## MHB (30/11/09)

I'd give the gong to Pilsner Urquell.

It's the beer that changed the world (well that's a bit dramatic) from Ale drinkers into Lager drinkers. Although the world is full of fascinating and complex beers, not to mention a few challenging ones, Urquell is a beer that I keep coming back to.

MHB


----------



## Ross (30/11/09)

manticle said:


> ........and a good stout (Hobgoblin).



Never heard it called a stout before..... nice beer though.

cheers Ross


----------



## big78sam (30/11/09)

isn't Carlsberg "probably the best beer in the world"?  

It's too hard to pin one down but if you want a brewery that produces high quality beers of many of many different types I'd vote for Holgate. The macedon pale, temptress porter, ESB, hopinator... All great!

I love Coopers special old stout (not the yellow best extra stout)


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

In Australia... I'd find it hard to split between murray's Wild Thing and Murray's Icon. If I had to choose, I'd go the Icon just because it's available all year round. Maybe not so sessionable for some, but I'll be damned if I can stay away from the stuff...

International.... Wow, what a world to pick from. Hard to nail to one beer alone, but if you put a gun to my head, I'd say Rochefort 8


----------



## manticle (30/11/09)

Ross said:


> Never heard it called a stout before..... nice beer though.
> 
> cheers Ross



Don't know why I did either. I will now call myself dumb.

Hobgoblin (dark ale)


----------



## big_dazza27 (30/11/09)

Mikkeller Nogne Dark Horizon


----------



## Muggus (30/11/09)

big_dazza27 said:


> Mikkeller Nogne Dark Horizon


 :icon_drool2: 
How's the bank account feeling after one of these!


----------



## bum (30/11/09)

Been pretty much obsessed with Schlenferla's Urbock lately. Very much out of style for me too. Pretty much strictly a hoppy pale ale man. Sign of a really strong beer? Possibly. Only had one so I dunno if I want to put it forward as my suggestion for best beer ever but it is a contender - certainly the most memorable of recent memory. Other possibilities are White Shield IPA, Meantime IPA and (fresh) SNPA (and sadly most of the ones I've ever gotten my hands on had seen better days).

Too wishy washy? Fine. TED FTW!

[EDIT: bizarre apostrophe]


----------



## Josh (30/11/09)

> I can't say I've tasted enough of the world's beers, but my favourite so far is St Bernardus Abt 12. Fruity, spicy, malty and very smooth. http://www.sintbernardus.be/en/beers.html



I have one of those in the fridge. Unfortunately the Tripel didn't survive the plane rides home :angry: 




[quote post='561140' date='Nov 30 2009, 08:08 PM']I'd give the gong to Pilsner Urquell.

It's the beer that changed the world (well that's a bit dramatic) from Ale drinkers into Lager drinkers. Although the world is full of fascinating and complex beers, not to mention a few challenging ones, Urquell is a beer that I keep coming back to.

MHB[/quote]

I don't know if it's the World's Greatest... but this was the most enjoyable beer I've ever had. Open fermented in the Pilsner Urquell cellars.




Served unfiltered and unpasteurised out of wooden casks.


----------



## hoppinmad (30/11/09)

Muggus said:


> I believe it's this beer.



"....High school dropouts and bums alike enjoy this malt, daily I am sure. Has a strange smell, almost like a strong piss soda. Flavor is filled with hints of goat urine and day old, in the sun cheese. This beer is useful when pouring one for the homies...."


ha ha yeah i'm sure it is :lol:


----------



## bowie in space (30/11/09)

Josh said:


> I have one of those in the fridge. Unfortunately the Tripel didn't survive the plane rides home :angry:
> View attachment 33522
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing Josh, I wanna be there :beer: 

I love the pilsner urquell, definatley an international highlight. As far as Aussie I'd say you can't beat Coopers Sparkling Ale. In the world ever........? tough question. You'd have to travel the globe and have incredibly extensive beer knowledge. What's the beer equivalent of a wine sommelier......?

Bowie


----------



## bum (30/11/09)

Beer sommelier. Not being a smartarse. I googled it. Even listed as a job on careers.com.au

I'm not actually a Urquell fan but that last pic is pretty friggen cool Josh.


----------



## bowie in space (30/11/09)

bum said:


> Beer sommelier. Not being a smartarse. I googled it. Even listed as a job on careers.com.au
> 
> I'm not actually a Urquell fan but that last pic is pretty friggen cool Josh.



Can you send me the link, can't find it when entering the words in the search engine

I have to see this job description...

Bowie


----------



## MitchDudarko (30/11/09)

My favourite is Samuel Smith Brewery's Famous Taddy Porter. How good? SO GOOD. I do love Little Creatures Bright Ale and James Squire Golden Ale too.


----------



## Westoz (30/11/09)

AND THE BEST COLD BEER IS VIC :icon_vomit: :icon_drunk:


----------



## marksfish (30/11/09)

holgates nut brown is hard to beat froma vic micro :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (30/11/09)

bowie in space said:


> Can you send me the link, can't find it when entering the words in the search engine
> 
> I have to see this job description...
> 
> Bowie




Sorry, I gave the wrong site. It was careerfaqs.com.au. Didn't look at the link, just read the precis on Google rather than the link itself. Turns out it is pretty boring stuff. The link on the page may be more informative, dunno.

http://www.careerfaqs.com.au/atoz/51/Beer-Sommelier

[EDIT: added quote]


----------



## jakester (30/11/09)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for me. I've only had a six pack but all the hype i read about this beer on the forums i had to try it, and it delivered! Looking for some now.


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/09)

Toucan Stout. I can't believe in 1.5 pages no one's mentioned it.


----------



## pbrosnan (30/11/09)

I'd say anything by Green Flash in San Diego. In Australia I'd say Alpha. I had a brew in Belgium or the Netherlands called Witkap Pater that was very good. But I agree with the majority, I probably haven't tasted the best beer in the world ... yet.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/11/09)

The best beer in the world... well, I doubt I have tasted enough to give a definitive answer, however I would wager that it's nigh on impossible.

Beard and Brau's Bon Chiens blew me away on Sunday, though. I bought the beer, and a shirt!


----------



## Screwtop (30/11/09)

bum said:


> Beer sommelier. Not being a smartarse. I googled it. Even listed as a job on careers.com.au
> 
> I'm not actually a Urquell fan but that last pic is pretty friggen cool Josh.



Nowadays in the US the job description is Cicerone. But our very own Beersom on AHB was the youngest and very first Beer Sommelier in Australia.


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (30/11/09)

My AG  

and it keeps getting better.......

:lol:


----------



## bowie in space (30/11/09)

Cocko said:


> My AG
> 
> and it keeps getting better.......
> 
> :lol:




that is the best answer

Bowie


----------



## kelbygreen (30/11/09)

well i cant say i tried alot as just starting to brew and only bought 6 import beers in my life :wacko: but i do like bitburger lol think its german or something. been looking for a recipe but havnt found one lol aint got into dark beers yet but as i age my tastes are changing so might go into that soon haha


----------



## Snow (30/11/09)

OK. I've drunk a helluva lot of beer - all over the world. Your Siera Nevadas, your Rogue, NogneO, Mikkeller, LCPA, Wychwood Hobgoblin, Timothy Taylor's blah blah, Etc Etc. ......

By far , the only beer that has made me stop and go "wow OMFG!!!" every time I've drunk it is Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen. You only have to go to the German Club in the Gabba to get it and you got heaven in a bottle. Tastes good with pork knuckle, too.

- Snow.


----------



## manticle (30/11/09)

That is an amazing beer. One of the few amazing beers that I've been unsure if I could follow it with another but memorable and definitely to be tried again.

I say that as someone who could happily drink four chimays or westmalles or even faro lambics in a row so I'm not afraid of richness. That beer is something else though.

Possibly Rochefort 10 would be up there with it too - need to try both again soon.


----------



## O'Henry (1/12/09)

For me it would be BrewDog's Tokyo, Murray's 2IPA, Wychwood's Fidlers Elbow, Cantillon Gueze, Chimay Dubbel, Rogue's Hazelnut Brown. I know some of these are not the best beers in the world, but they are beers that stand out for me that I have had over the past year. I'm sure it will be a different list this time next year, or even next week.


----------



## dj1984 (1/12/09)

for me its redhill's scotch ale dont know why it just is.

I brew somthing close but not at strong.


----------



## technocat (1/12/09)

Ironhouse Pale Ale from White Sands would have to be my favourite. Tried many international offerings and enjoyed many of them but Michael Briggs Pale Ale is a winner.

:chug:


----------



## clifftiger (1/12/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='561252' date='Dec 1 2009, 12:42 AM']For me it would be BrewDog's Tokyo, Murray's 2IPA, Wychwood's Fidlers Elbow, Cantillon Gueze, Chimay Dubbel, Rogue's Hazelnut Brown.....[/quote]

Nice one O'Henry... Fiddlers Elbow was my bottled ale of choice whilst residing in UK - +1 Murray's 2IPA


----------



## hughman666 (1/12/09)

i thought i would be able to answer this one easily but after returning home from a fortnight in the UK, who knows. so many worldwide beers at such low prices!

by category (this will prob change next week!):

easy quaffing beer - wychwood circlemaster
wheat - weihenstephan hefe
bitter - acorn brewery's barnsley bitter
english dark ale - adnams broadside
english pale - timothy taylors landlord
american pale - SNPA
IPA - Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA
Stout - fresh Guinness

the list goes on....


----------



## Barley Belly (1/12/09)

Tooheys New/Draught

Nowhere does it say it has to be the nicest/tastiest
Drank enough of this stuff when I was young to sink a battleship
Made me the man I am today :icon_cheers:


----------



## hazard (1/12/09)

Muggus said:


> I believe it's this beer.


Thanks for this link, I needed a good laff this morning. But seriously, there is only one answer to the OP question and I must quote a man who has drunk more beer than anyone else I know (him being my Dad)
"There is no such thing as a bad beer, just some are better than others".


----------



## QldKev (1/12/09)

Where are all the QLD'ers XXXX Bitter the best all time :icon_drool2: 

QldKev


----------



## j1gsaw (1/12/09)

Have to be Hoegaarden and Grand Cru... Hens Tooth is another fave.


----------



## glaab (1/12/09)

good to see there's 2 or 3 who drink aussie beer !
Here in Adelaide we have Southwark Old Stout :icon_drool2: 
made seasonally, fuggin marvellous stuff that, 
you could put it on your wheat bix for increased nutrition.
It's about 8% so you best alternate with something
a little watery, like Coo de Sparkling Ale [351 beer] :beerbang:


----------



## Steve (1/12/09)

For me it'd have to be a pint of Boddingtons served from The Bath Hotel, Morecambe, Lancashire. Im talking back in the 80's. Not the crap its turned into now. I even bloody dreamt about having a pint last night and even though it was a dream the taste was spot on. Strange thing is though I had to share my pint with some unknown fellow beer lovers. Weird. I wasnt too happy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brenjak (1/12/09)

MHB said:


> I'd give the gong to Pilsner Urquell.
> 
> It's the beer that changed the world (well that's a bit dramatic) from Ale drinkers into Lager drinkers. Although the world is full of fascinating and complex beers, not to mention a few challenging ones, Urquell is a beer that I keep coming back to.
> 
> MHB



+1 to that! Great hop aroma, easy drinking and readily available. Tastes great at the brewery in Plzen from the oak barrel.


----------



## HarryB (1/12/09)

Best well-known beer: westy 12
Best not-so-well-known beer: hakusekikan super vintage 2004 sampled on tap here


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/09)

QldKev said:


> Where are all the QLD'ers XXXX Bitter the best all time :icon_drool2:
> 
> QldKev




May not be the best in the world but the icy cold longneck of XXXX Bitter I had in my mate's swimming pool on that steaming hot/humid Monday after Sqyre's show was beautiful.

The best beer is always the next beer.


----------



## Nick JD (1/12/09)

Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Beer Magician (1/12/09)

Best beer in the world? - the next one! 

But if I had a choice it'd be Westmalle Tripel hands down.


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> May not be the best in the world but the icy cold longneck of XXXX Bitter I had in my mate's swimming pool on that steaming hot/humid Monday after Sqyre's show was beautiful.



Pool beers are always awesome hey?


----------



## cubbie (1/12/09)

schooey said:


> International.... Wow, what a world to pick from. Hard to nail to one beer alone, but if you put a gun to my head, I'd say Rochefort 8



This is also my favourite beer if I had to name one, but of course I would rather make my own.


----------



## Tim (1/12/09)

manticle said:


> Don't know why I did either. I will now call myself dumb.
> 
> Hobgoblin (dark ale)



Dark Ale?? Try Special Bitter.

The best beer would have to be Fuller's London Porter, but only the cask version. The bottle and nitrokeg versions are ordinary in comparison. Taylors Landlord is up there, but only in pubs that condition it correctly, don't use a sparkler and only on cask. Bottled Landlord is rubbish.


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/09)

I thought it was an Old Ale?


----------



## Polar Beer (1/12/09)

there is but one answer


----------



## Stove (1/12/09)

Best Beer Ever?
Thats a totally situational thing IMO- best Ale in the world falls short if all you want is a lawnmower quaffer coz its 50C in the shade eh?

My top beers ever:
1) Ice cold Heineken on the banks of the Grand Canal in Venice (accompanied by genuine Maguerita Pizza)
2) Amstel on tap on the ferry trip down the adriatic
3) Mythos (Greek stuff) while recovering from the heat in Epidavros


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/09)

For a while I've considered to Guinness to be somewhat overhyped- thin, one dimensional in flavour and relying on the nitrogen to give it body and texture.


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/12/09)

/thread


----------



## .DJ. (1/12/09)

maybe the LCPA of 3 or 4 years ago...

its gone downhill IMO...


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/09)

When a good beer is not a good beer

Weihenstephaner Korbinian - A very nice doppelbock, but I found this in a supermarket in Koh Samui. Try drinking it in the sweltering humidity. Yes, a VERY nice beer, but the Singha's went down better!


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> maybe the LCPA of 3 or 4 years ago...
> 
> its gone downhill IMO...



I had a stubbie a few months ago and thought "I could have _sworn_ it was hoppier." That said, my lupulin threshold has shifted somewhat in recent years!


----------



## Polar Beer (1/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> For a while I've considered to Guinness to be somewhat overhyped- thin, one dimensional in flavour and relying on the nitrogen to give it body and texture.



Good work P&C. It's brave to be able to confess the crazy thoughts that can occupy a mind. With that kind of attitude you should be able to find the help you need. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

Best Beer in the World? I havent found it, when I have thought I found it............. months later I find it again.
For my palate, Saison Dupont does it eveytime. I dont think there is a BEST beer unless you can control all the procedure i.e mash, fermentation, storage transport etc etc. Thats why the best in the world will most likely come from your own backyard.


----------



## Nick JD (1/12/09)

Last LCPA I had tasted "rusty". A kinda metallic bitterness.

EDIT: I prefer it on tap.


----------



## Georgedgerton (1/12/09)

The best beer in the world: The one you share with your mates


----------



## razz (1/12/09)

haysie said:


> Best Beer in the World? I havent found it, when I have thought I found it............. months later I find it again.
> For my palate, Saison Dupont does it eveytime. I dont think there is a BEST beer unless you can control all the procedure i.e mash, fermentation, storage transport etc etc. Thats why the best in the world will most likely come from your own backyard.



Just picked up a bottle from G&G Haysie and also a stubbie of Temple Saison. If it's as good as you say I will order some yeast.


----------



## glaab (1/12/09)

Tim said:


> Dark Ale?? Try Special Bitter.



Special Bitter? Try Northern English Brown Ale :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hutch (1/12/09)

haysie said:


> For my palate, Saison Dupont does it eveytime. I dont think there is a BEST beer unless you can control all the procedure i.e mash, fermentation, storage transport etc etc. Thats why the best in the world will most likely come from your own backyard.


I'm with you there haysie, although I reckon I've got a Saison in primary ATM that will give Dupont a run for it's money h34r:


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

Hi Razz, Temple is nothing on a true Saison, I have tried it on many occasions and tasted no profound Belgian/Farmhouse character, two worlds apart and so is the beer.
Hutch, I beat you to it, I`m drinking mine :icon_drool2: its a 58>08 Wyeast Belgian Saison, fwiw this yeast loves it hot hot hot upto> 32deg. My ferments are mostly around the 25 mark then 14 days + step it up. Depends on your yeast strain, 3255 is great over and done with 10 days, Saison yeast will work slowly at high temps for weeks, the one i am drinking now, Whitelabs?Cal Ale was added a small dose at 18 days too finish it off.
Great results so far.

Without editing, waffling outside the topic. Thems the breaks and Cheers.


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

Tim said:


> Dark Ale?? Try Special Bitter.



It's pretty special but it's described as dark English Ale on the label.
I've only had the bottled version (and not many of those - the ones I had just stuck with me) so I can't comment on what it may be anywhere else.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/09)

glaab said:


> Special Bitter? Try Northern English Brown Ale :icon_cheers:



Nah Southern it's sweeter and lighter than a Northern


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

It's nice beer. I'm sorry I brought it up.


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

manticle said:


> It's nice beer. I'm sorry I brought it up.



Now that is a precious comment. Gaawwddd.


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

Except I wasn't massively serious. We could spend the next six months discussing which bit of Lancashire the horse that drove the dray to the brewery in 1817 used to graze in but I thought we could talk about something else.

Have a go at someone else sweetcheeks.


----------



## Hutch (1/12/09)

manticle said:


> We could spend the next six months discussing which bit of Lancashire the horse that drove the dray to the brewery in 1817 used to graze in but I thought we could talk about something else.


Did I hear the word "1187" ? :icon_drool2: 
Oh, sorry, you said "1817". 
I'll shut up now.


----------



## cubbie (1/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Nah Southern it's sweeter and lighter than a Northern



Hobgoblin - If you read here it is an "Extra Strong Ale", "Strong Ale", "English Ale", "Dark Ale"and "English Brown Ale"
http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=122


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/09)

cubbie said:


> Hobgoblin - If you read here it is an "Extra Strong Ale", "Strong Ale", "English Ale", "Dark Ale"and "English Brown Ale"
> http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=122



Product Description:



This dark English "strong ale" boasts a full and flavourful malt bouquet, a chocolate toffee malt flavour, and a moderately bitter and fruity hop finish. It is a fine English Brown Ale available both in the bottle and in the can (usually).


*11B. Southern English Brown*
Aroma: Malty-sweet, often with a rich, caramel or toffee-like character. Moderately fruity, often with notes of dark fruits such as plums and/or raisins. Very low to no hop aroma. No diacetyl.

Appearance: Light to dark brown, and can be almost black. Nearly opaque, although should be relatively clear if visible. Low to moderate off-white to tan head.

Flavor: Deep, caramel-like malty sweetness on the palate and lasting into the finish. May have a moderate dark fruit complexity. Low hop bitterness. Hop flavor is low to non-existent. Little or no perceivable roasty or bitter black malt flavor. Moderately sweet finish with a smooth, malty aftertaste. Low to no diacetyl.

Mouthfeel: Medium body, but residual sweetness may give a heavier impression. Low to moderately low carbonation.

Overall Impression: A luscious, malt-oriented brown ale, with a caramel, dark fruit complexity of malt flavor. May seem somewhat like a smaller version of a sweet stout or a sweet version of a dark mild.

History: English brown ales are generally split into sub-styles along geographic lines. Southern English (or "London-style") brown ales are darker, sweeter, and lower gravity than their Northern cousins.

Comments: Increasingly rare. Some consider it a bottled version of dark mild.

Ingredients: English pale ale malt as a base with a healthy proportion of darker caramel malts and often some roasted malts. Moderate to high carbonate water would appropriately balance the dark malt acidity. English hop varieties are most authentic, though with low flavor and bitterness almost any type could be used.

Yes I am bored away from home think I may walk down to the bottlo.


----------



## devo (1/12/09)

The greatest beer is the next one after the one I'm having now.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/09)

Having been brought up in the area, Northern 'brown' ales were traditionally more of a copper colour, strong and a working man's drink, with a similar market to packaged VB nowadays. In those days take-home beer was invariably in bottles and a few pint bottles of broon was their equivalent of sinking a six pack nowadays.





Southern Brown, on the other hand, was in little stubby bottles and was more of an old guy's or even ladies drink to be supped politely from a goblet type glass, and was much 'browner' and sweeter. Very few examples still exist, I don't know if Mann's brown is still available. These browns were often mixed half and half with bitter in the pub to make a sort of black and tan. 
IIRC you wouldn't turn up to a party with a carton of Mann's unless you wanted to be rated as a total poofter h34r:


----------



## glaab (1/12/09)

http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style11.php#1c


* 11C. Northern English Brown *
*Aroma:* Light, sweet malt aroma with toffee,..............


*Commercial Examples:* Newcastle Brown Ale, Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale, Riggwelter Yorkshire Ale, Wychwood Hobgoblin, Tregs Rugged Trail Ale, Alesmith Nautical Nut Brown Ale, Avery Ellies Brown Ale, Goose Island Nut Brown Ale, Samuel Adams Brown Ale


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

Which is funny cos I know a lot of poofs who could drink a lot of people under the table.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/09)

Sounds like the mob of ferals I used to live next door to in Redcliffe. They were flannelette tradesmen (you know the type, not the handsome clean cut King Gee clad tradesmen with late model utes fitted with stainless steel tool boxes etc, these were the ugly ones in rusty utes, flannelette, beards, and every second word started with f or c).

They would gather in the front yard next door at knocking off time every day with a slab of XXXX Gold. Totally brainwashed by the TV advertising they would quaff a few of dem 3.5% Goldies and would soon be rolling around shrieking and yahooing and yelling "go goldies, go goldies" and would then proceed to urinate on the walls of the house whatever. Totally pathetic. 

XXXX Gold - for people who like the _idea_ of beer drinking but can't actually drink beer.


----------



## bcp (1/12/09)

Taste is a personal thing...

but I've never gone past Piraat, a Belgian ale. from aroma, first taste, mouth feel, pungency and thru to aftertaste....


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Sounds like the mob of ferals I used to live next door to in Redcliffe. They were flannelette tradesmen (you know the type, not the handsome clean cut King Gee clad tradesmen with late model utes fitted with stainless steel tool boxes etc, these were the ugly ones in rusty utes, flannelette, beards, and every second word started with f or c).
> 
> They would gather in the front yard next door at knocking off time every day with a slab of XXXX Gold. Totally brainwashed by the TV advertising they would quaff a few of dem 3.5% Goldies and would soon be rolling around shrieking and yahooing and yelling "go goldies, go goldies" and would then proceed to urinate on the walls of the house whatever. Totally pathetic.
> 
> XXXX Gold - for people who like the _idea_ of beer drinking but can't actually drink beer.



Whats pathetic about it? Really. Read the case swap`s. Craftbrewers, homebrewers shriek and yahoo as well.
A generation or 2 supports xxxx gold, why not, its better than the shit they brew down here in Victoria at CUB. At 3.5% is it better than a Coopers Mild better still than a Southern Brown gone wrong?.
If you have a thing for clean cut King Gee, stainless steel boxes yada yada. Thats pathetic!
Handsome Haysie :wub:


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

manticle said:


> Except I wasn't massively serious. We could spend the next six months discussing which bit of Lancashire the horse that drove the dray to the brewery in 1817 used to graze in but I thought we could talk about something else.
> 
> Have a go at someone else sweetcheeks.



Shortest post ever brother? Lost for words? Sling but cant carry.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/09)

Diddums not get invited to a casey wasey swoppy woppy. 

Actually at the last swap I was urinating on trees, not houses. Point of the post is that these morons were doing it on mid strength. 


Yup King Gee. mmmmmm


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

I'm sorry Haysie but I have trouble deciphering what you're trying to say.

I figure you're probably trying to be rude but I'm not sure.


----------



## Steve (1/12/09)

haysie said:


> Whats pathetic about it? Really. Read the case swap`s. Craftbrewers, homebrewers shriek and yahoo as well.



The case swaps are usually for one night of the year. Whereas the flouros that I used to live next to did it all day, every day, every week, every month, every year. Until it came to blows. The scum moved out.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Oh and why does Lancashire keep getting dragged into it? :lol:


----------



## haysie (1/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Diddums not get invited to a casey wasey swoppy woppy.
> 
> Actually at the last swap I was urinating on trees, not houses. Point of the post is that these morons were doing it on mid strength.
> 
> ...



Whatever BribieG, IF I CALLED YOU A DICKHEAD and your post was totally inappropriate you would agree. WTF has mid stength got to do with the thread let alone your pissing on houses fantasy.
Your a weirdo .


----------



## Josh (1/12/09)

Stove said:


> 2) Amstel on tap on the ferry trip down the adriatic


I went for the Warsteiner.




Had about 10 of those on the way to Bari from Patras.


----------



## bum (1/12/09)

manticle said:


> Which is funny cos I know a lot of poofs who could drink a lot of people under the table.



If you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/09)

bum said:


> If you'll pardon the pun.



F33ckin hilarious good one bum


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/09)

haysie said:


> Whatever BribieG, IF I CALLED YOU A DICKHEAD and your post was totally inappropriate you would agree. WTF has mid stength got to do with the thread let alone your pissing on houses fantasy.
> Your a weirdo .


Haysie, you probably don't recall doing so whilst pissed but on several occasions you have already PM'd me with a simple message:

"Cockhead"

I haven't reported this to the mods because I really do feel for you. And as for weirdo, mate I'm from Yorkshire and we have a saying "All the World seems queer save thee and me and sometimes even thee's a little queer" :lol: 

My family:


----------



## kegpig (1/12/09)

i keep brewing but i keep buying kooinda its an amazing drop


----------



## schooey (1/12/09)

Pffft... i'm not too ashamed to admit I've shared, _and enjoyed_, a XXXX Gold with my brother on a hot day at his place after a bit of toil..... Sometimes appreciating a beer is more than being about body and flavour blah blah blah...


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

I think the point was more about lower strength beers being seen by some as tougher or more masculine than other poofy type things.

I've enjoyed almost every supposed Aus swill beer under the sun in the right context. Exceptions to those are the marketting gimmicks on said swill beers but the basics* - xxx carlton draught, melbourne bitter etc had and will again have a place in my pint glass or jug.

*Except tooheys red. Foul.


----------



## schooey (1/12/09)

Yeah my bad... I just get a little irked at the 'I brew AG, therefore I may lookdown upon thee' mentality sometimes... we all drank it and enjoyed it at some point... Like my dear old Grandmother said; Close your mind and you'll miss out on the world, son...


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

I agree. Beer snobbery is as annoying as the close minded approach of "beer is pale lager brewed by CUB and eveything else is toff tosser rubbish".

Beer is good because it covers everything from working man's refresher to snob's pretension. It's good because it's gutsy, because it's been brewed by monks, farmers and peasants for thousands of years and yet it beats every other beverage for diversity and complexity.


----------



## bum (1/12/09)

schooey said:


> we all drank it and enjoyed it at some point...



Not me. I thought I didn't like beer until I discovered homebrew (via ginger beer) and then moved on to craft/micro beers.

Australian swill is pretty awful stuff. I don't care what conditioning anyone might have to justify drinking it. It is awful.


----------



## schooey (1/12/09)

Anyways, to get back on topic...

I only just thought about this, but right up there with my previous suggestion of Rochefort 8, I'd almost have to add the Innis & Gunn Original... man what a beer! If I brewed a clone that even held a candle to this I'd be a haoppy dude let me tell you...


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/09)

Manticle, did you mention Melbourne Bitter? Now your'e talking :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (1/12/09)

schooey said:


> Anyways, to get back on topic...
> 
> I only just thought about this, but right up there with my previous suggestion of Rochefort 8, I'd almost have to add the Innis & Gunn Original... man what a beer! If I brewed a clone that even held a candle to this I'd be a haoppy dude let me tell you...



Hey, now there's something I haven't come across in a while. I generally don't feel obliged to contribute to these best/worst threads but that beer would have to be up near the top.


----------



## DennisKing (2/12/09)

Green King Abbot Ale as it was in the 70s when I discovered cask conditioned beers. In the 35 odd years since I 1st drank it I`ve bought and brewed hundreds of beers but nothing compares with that taste, perfection. A pale shadow of its self now, or is it my ageing taste buds.


----------



## vicelore (2/12/09)

Summer beer : Hoegaarden.
End of the night beer : Duvel.
Cold winters night : Guinness.
One to enjoy whilst trying to introduce girls into good beer : Timmermans Fruits of the forrest.

Really depends what mood im in, Love the cidar too..

Cheers Vice


----------



## hughyg (2/12/09)

I have relatively simple tastes, and shallow pockets so............
At home: LCBA or LCPA, or something micro like Redoak Pale (love the fruity esters on this puppy) 
At Pub: Coopers Pale

(At Adelaide test match cricket on weekend: Whatever commercial CUB/Lion Nathan beer is on tap and cold, and I will enjoy it!!)


----------



## brenjak (2/12/09)

manticle said:


> I agree. Beer snobbery is as annoying as the close minded approach of "beer is pale lager brewed by CUB and eveything else is toff tosser rubbish".
> 
> Beer is good because it covers everything from working man's refresher to snob's pretension. It's good because it's gutsy, because it's been brewed by monks, farmers and peasants for thousands of years and yet it beats every other beverage for diversity and complexity.



What was that Aussie comedy TV show...Skithouse??? The one where the bloke was transformed into a moccasin, flanno wearing superhero with a mullet because of a homebrew mishap/explosion. I recall he told the underage guys who asked him to buy a carton from the bottlo "save the Heineken for the shirt-lifters, you can get two cartons of VB for the price"


----------



## brenjak (2/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Manticle, did you mention Melbourne Bitter? Now your'e talking :icon_cheers:



I like it. Hard to get in Qld though.


----------



## Tim (2/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Product Description:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hobgoblin is a special bitter. It's not brown at all, its a dark amber/red colour.
It's described as a premium bitter (which is the same as special bitter) on wikipedia, and as a premium bitter/esb on ratebeer.

The beer is ok but the marketing sucks. Mythical charachters and D&D type stuff isn't broadly appealing. The lagerboy campaign is one of the worst pieces of marketing in history. Alienate the majority of the drinking public to suit your small 2% demographic.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/12/09)

Seeing that around about 8 styles have been attached to Hobgoblin in this thread, I'll finalise the debate by saying that it's CLEARLY an Irish Red ale.


----------



## QldKev (2/12/09)

I found the best beer last night

Schneider Weisse-style by Les the Weizguy done in my BIAB...

QldKev


----------



## Muggus (2/12/09)

schooey said:


> I only just thought about this, but right up there with my previous suggestion of Rochefort 8, I'd almost have to add the Innis & Gunn Original... man what a beer! If I brewed a clone that even held a candle to this I'd be a haoppy dude let me tell you...


Oooo Innis & Gunn! :icon_drool2: 
Love their beers. Managed to snag one aged in rum barrels whilst over in UK. Damn tasty.


----------



## hoppinmad (2/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Haysie, you probably don't recall doing so whilst pissed but on several occasions you have already PM'd me with a simple message:
> 
> "Cockhead"
> 
> I haven't reported this to the mods because I really do feel for you. And as for weirdo, mate I'm from Yorkshire and we have a saying "All the World seems queer save thee and me and sometimes even thee's a little queer" :lol:


 :lol:

It says on haysie's profile he is 76y.o.! Surely not? Don't remember my grandad saying cockhead :huh:


----------



## rupal (2/12/09)

This is the best beer i have ever had, It was a 25 year old bottle of Westvleteren 12. Back then it was Brewed & Bottled at "St Bernardus" not "St Sixtus" where it is brewed now.


----------



## hughyg (2/12/09)

QldKev said:


> I found the best beer last night
> 
> Schneider Weisse-style by Les the Weizguy done in my BIAB...
> 
> QldKev


Hope so. I'm brewing one of these at the moment. Smells great, but damn yeast is firey. Set to 19C and it just wants to jump out through the airlock.


----------



## swiftyb (9/6/21)

I'm going to throw Fixation IPA into the mix - to me this beer is delicious


----------

